# Paint protection deal from Audi?



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Is it really worth having the paint protection coating from the audi dealer?

As the pitch goes along the line that it protects the paint work for many years and minor scratches. Has anyone taken the option or seen any results from the deal. :?:

Cheers in advance. :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi pumaro,

I have investigated the Audi and Mercedes deals on paint protection and believe that they are a rip off although they "do what they say on the tin".

I prefer either Diamond Brite or Supagard myself with a preference for Supagard as it not only protects the psint but also cleans it in the rain as well.

Both can be found much cheaper at independents rather than at the main dealer garages.

Hope this helps,

Jim.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

jimfew said:


> Hi pumaro,
> 
> I have investigated the Audi and Mercedes deals on paint protection and believe that they are a rip off although they "do what they say on the tin".
> 
> I prefer either Diamond Brite or Supagard myself with a preference for Supagard as it not only protects the psint but also cleans it in the rain as well.


Agreed,
I also have Supagard and does do "what it says on the tin" - after 12 months the car still looks as good as new (inside & out) with the minimum of effort. The only additional treatment required during ownership is that you will need to remove road debris (sap, tar, etc) every 6 months or so with something like Autoglym tar remover to keep the paint finish nice and smooth.

Hopr this helps


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I was fortunate enough to get hold of a supaguard kit and do my own. I had the last car diamond brite'd and they did a crap job putting small swirls into the paint.

I'm really happy with my paint now, no swirls, no marks, looks better than showroom after 6 months 

Its good but try not to get the dealer to do it. If you then get someone else to do it, you need to make sure they use some form of 'activator' to get the PDI Wax removed before applying supaguard which needs to 'bond with a completely clean paint and actually takes several days to 'go off'

Its a piece of pi$$ to do its just a sponge with a packet in the middle of it, which you punture and then 'wash' the car with it, let it dry and buff off gently.

Takes no time and no special training and I was much gentler with my car than anyone else was going to be.

Jason


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Are you talking about Supaguard type of paint treatment or the 3M clear adhesive film applied to the front of the car etc.

Paint treatment is generally a good thing as it will help keep the finish looking good for longer, although this will be of most value to someone who intends to keep the car for a long time.

Adhesive film is in theory a good idea as it will protect the paint from lighter stone chips and minor scuffs but dirt / wax collects around the edge of these and can be a pain to clear. I helped a friend remove the rear arch protection on his RX8 this weekend for that very reason and it was a bugger of a job. After nearly 3 years I do have a few chips but personally I prefer it without protection (don't we all! :wink: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Problem I have had with Supagard is the tree sap thing.

Roof and bonnet was getting pretty bad so I contacted Supagard for advice on how to get it off (the tree sap).

They advised to wash the car and then apply some of the cream out of the maintenance pack saying this would remove the sap.

This was a complete waste of time as it didn't touch it.

Also, from previous washes, I was getting very, very minor paint abrasions which the Supagard didn't take out.

Being a bit more desperate, I bought some Autoglym super resin polish and applied that to the washed car.

This cleared off all the tree sap, removed the light scratches and brought the paint up like new.

I then reapplied the Supagard cream to the cleaned paint, but not really convinced it's doing a lot of good now though!!


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks guys I don't think it's worth it for Â£200 odd pounds. I have done some research and found that Chrysler do a similar job but the guarantee it for 5 years or your money back it's called TST 5000. Anyone heard of it?

I will probably go down the road of armourfend as I it's the most practical.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest Pumaro, I don't think you will go far wrong if you buy some decent stuff as a kit and do it yourself.

You probably need a good full day and use either Swissol, Meguiars, Autoglym et-al and top it up every 6 months or so.

I think I would do that next time.

Have fun whatever you do though and enjoy the motor


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

bajers said:


> Problem I have had with Supagard is the tree sap thing.
> quote]
> 
> I use Autoglym Tar Remover and it works a treat with all road film, ie; sap, tar, etc. It also has the benefit of being non abrasive too.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

When I got my TT in June 2003, the dealer 'threw in' a Diamond Brite treatment as he couldn't discount the car any further.

Over the last year or so, a simple wash usually does the job except for the marks left by local moggies on the roof/bonnet. The drivers door sill gets grubby with marks from my shoes and the massive flat front panels are very good at swatting flies..

These marks come off with a little drop of fairy liquid on a soft cloth. (The only fairy allowed near my car)

One thing I do have trouble with, and that is a Lelandi (spelling?) Tree which drops little bits all over the car - some of which collect in the gaps around the glass and between the rear spoiler and bodywork.

I have trouble keeping the whells (9 spoke) clean, so a friend suggested a smalll loo brush to get inbetween the spokes - not tried that yet..

John

(Know anyone who could chop down the Lelandi tree cheaply/safely ?)


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> These marks come off with a little drop of fairy liquid on a soft cloth. (The only fairy allowed near my car)
> John


Wouldn't recommend using Fairy (or any other detergent based cleaning product) on you car as it strips away any wax you use. Get yourself some car shampoo as it is much kinder and just as effective.  
Boggie


----------

